# O'keefe's Beverages ltd - art deco soda bottle



## RCO (Jun 1, 2016)

picked this up on the weekend in a small antique store which has a number of bottles as one of the owners collects bottles . from talking to him sounds like he used to be into art deco bottles but now into much older bottles and so has sold many of his art deco bottles . I bought another last summer and he said after I was there he put 4 more out hoping I'd come back and buy some but someone else came in and bought all 4 , sounds like 3 were from Toronto and 1 montreal but he was having a hard time remembering . he seemed to think this bottle was fairly hard to find but didn't want that much for it 

what I know about o'keefe's beverages ltd is it was related to the better known o'keefe's brewery which made beer here . according to bottle books , o'keefe's beverages ltd was in operation from 1922-42 and based in Toronto but had operations in several other cities ( in late 30's 40's )  according to book. mostly they were known for there " ginger beer " not sure what would of been in this bottle but definity not ginger beer so be another drink of some sort . 

this bottle is marked O'keefe's Beverages - contents 6 1/2 ozs on side and O'keefe's Toronto on bottom and appears to have a c in a triangle as well


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2016)

before this o'keefe's bottle , the only o'keefe's bottles I had found were the brown glass ginger beer bottles which had a paper label on them . found a couple of them swimming or in dumps over the years , there fairly common to find .


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2016)

this photo of 4 paper label o'keefe's bottles would seem to indicate they had several other beverages beyond the ginger beer so perhaps the orange , grapefruit or lemon drink was in this bottle at some point ?


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 1, 2016)

Like them.


----------



## RCO (Jun 9, 2016)

forgot to post this o keefe's bottle , its clearly linked to the art deco one , its just a small green 7 oz bottle I found in yard sale assortment a few months ago , but it has the same O'K logo and made by consumers glass as well . it appears to be from same time period as art deco , likely for a ginger ale


----------

